
Data transmission speeds of 1.125 Tb/s achieved in the UK - rayascott
http://www.dispatchtribunal.com/fastest-ever-data-rate-of-1-125-tbs-achieved-by-ucl-researchers/14533/
======
brudgers
Original: [https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-
articles/0116/110216-fastest...](https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-
articles/0116/110216-fastest-data-rate-record)

